# Would you want automatic withdrawal of tithes from your bank account?



## DreamLife (Mar 28, 2008)

SO does. He said that he doesn't want to worry about having to take money out of his check every week and would rather have it automatically taken out, like taxes or something. From the way he said it I told him that it seemed like he really didn't want to give (I mean comparing it to taxes, who wants taxes out of their check) and that you are not supposed to give grudgingly or of necessity and that God loves a cheerful giver, but it seems like he would be doing it out of necessity. He then stated that he hates how he goes to churches and sometimes does not give and when they pass the basket around he gets these crazy looks but he's thinking you don't know if I gave tithes on my bimonthy check last week and are through with his tithes for two weeks. (Who cares what people think...focus on God not them) ANYWHO...from that and some other things he came to this conclusion. 

So just doing a poll to see if you would want this, or you already do this. I've never heard of it. Now if you already do this please don't be mad at me cuz I told him he was doing stuff out of necessity, thats JMO on what I gleaned from the conversation and his tone. I just want to know, I'm nosy...lol.


----------



## SEMO (Mar 28, 2008)

I wouldn't.  It would remove the thoughtfulness of the action for me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey little sis!

No...we are to be "cheerful GIVERS" and that comes with us giving it from our hands, not to be directly takened out of the account.

I just think that your SO doesn't have the right knowledge about giving and once he understands it, his thought patterns will change.

At least though, he has a desire to pay his tithes...thats a good thing right there because its only going to bless him in every other area in his life as well.

Luv ya!


----------



## DreamLife (Mar 28, 2008)

SEMO said:


> I wouldn't.  It would remove the thoughtfulness of the action for me.



Thats exactly what I was thinking too, and was trying to say it to him, but got a little upset, didn't say it that gracefully


----------



## DreamLife (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hey little sis!
> 
> No...we are to be "cheerful GIVERS" and that comes with us giving it from our hands, not to be directly takened out of the account.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I know. I think he still feels judged about some things, but at least he's thinking about tithes, he's come a long way...

If he knew I was talking about him.....


----------



## kayte (Mar 29, 2008)

Eventually I will!

I envison having a separate abundant bank account where the only checks or withdrawls made are solely as means for tithe contributions....
I imagine I am like most people who also contribute from more than one source.


> I think he still feels judged about some things, but at least he's is thinking about tithes, he's come a long way...


 
I think it's merit worthy of your bf for confronting his feelings about tithing and then making some sort of decision to do the right thing by God.
This obviously weighed heavy to compel him to take an action whether the nosy church members were the true catalysts or not.

...sometimes right feeling _follows _right action.....it does not always work the other way around....This sounds like an action of spiritual integrity
I'd trust the Holy Spirit to care of the rest.


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 29, 2008)

My former church has this option, we never used it.  we felt like that made our giving too impersonal.


----------



## kbragg (Mar 29, 2008)

Guess I'm the only one who doesn't neccessarily see anything wrong with it I give to Gospel For Asis each month using my debit card checking account. I don't see how I'm any less cheerful in giving to them to spread the Gospel to the unreached places, than if I physically drove to their office each week and handed them the cash, or flew to India each year and gave it directly to the native missionaries. I'm just happy to help in any way I can...electronic or not!


----------



## MsGardner78 (Mar 29, 2008)

I said no because it takes away from the joy of giving it.


----------



## kayte (Mar 29, 2008)

> Guess I'm the only one who doesn't neccessarily see anything wrong with it





> Eventually I will!
> 
> I envison having a separate abundant bank account where the only checks or withdrawls made are solely as means for tithe contributions....
> *I imagine I am like most people who also contribute from more than one source.*


 
Nope not the only one.... or two or ten.I *would do *it except I have a Russian Roulette checking account...
I truly think God does not care ..about the method..HE knows our lives intimately .. after all, HE invented banking technology..

So it's all good..giving IS giving so as long as it's given to HIS glory 
One can put a 100.00 bill in the plate with complete indifference and another can bless the 10.00 monthly automatic withdrawl each month...

HE knows our hearts! 

Foundations and Trust funds and Wills and Endowments operate by these methods  and .. do tremendous good...functioning and prosper to the wellbeing of those in need


----------



## janiebaby (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm gonna be honest and say I dunno... 

I noticed a church that encourages automatic withdrawal and immediately I was put off by it. Didn't have any real reason to be since I've never been there but I noticed it on the website and I made theerplexed face.

Now when I think about it, I think that automatic withdrawal wouldn't be a bad thing because at least you know that you're giving the exact amount without thinking "Oh I don't have it this time, I'll pay both this week and next week's tithes together." Especially since you're telling the accounting department to take 10% or other percentage. This would also make it easier to pay offerings out of your take home pay. 

I don't think it takes away from the giving experience because once I read my paycheck I would feel good knowing that my tithes were paid before I was. 

I don't think I would be comfortable if I was in a church that pushed it though but again I dunno so I can't say what I'd do...


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 29, 2008)

I personally would not... but... if it assists a person to get into the "habit" of tithing with regard to budgeting, then maybe.... that's a weak maybe.... 

And in the end, it might be more troublesome than it's worth because of the "automation" of it all.... I expect my tithing to INCREASE and so I wouldn't trust the bank or religious institution to decide that for me.... 

Maybe that's where I would have to lean toward no.... it's both the spiritual and natural release of control of the act and the funds....

So I would not encourage this suggestion.


----------



## luvSLave (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe my perspective is different because I work in fundraising but I don't see a problem with it. If I support an organization's mission I want to make sure it receives my contribution even if I'm sick or traveling. I'm not sure if churches rely on tithes to cover operating expenses, but if so, I'd be cheerful in the knowledge that I was doing my part over the summer while everyone is on vacation leaving the pews and the collection plate empty.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't see any thing wrong with it. I thought about it. Who knows what your giving anyway. For all the person next to you know is your putting in an empty envelope. so I don't mind sending the church a separate check for me, I like the idea of not having an excuse and it will be exactly what it should be an what I put in the basket its a gift not my tithes. that has already been covered. I had been thinking about it for a while now.  I am not sure if I am actually going to do it yet. But I really don't feel like it has to be a ceremony in given. I could be wrong but I just have not read that that is important.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 7, 2009)

DreamLife said:


> SO does. He said that he doesn't want to worry about having to take money out of his check every week and would rather have it automatically taken out, like taxes or something. From the way he said it I told him that it seemed like he really didn't want to give (I mean comparing it to taxes, who wants taxes out of their check) and that you are not supposed to give grudgingly or of necessity and that God loves a cheerful giver, but it seems like he would be doing it out of necessity. He then stated that he hates how he goes to churches and sometimes does not give and when they pass the basket around he gets these crazy looks but he's thinking you don't know if I gave tithes on my bimonthy check last week and are through with his tithes for two weeks. (Who cares what people think...focus on God not them) ANYWHO...from that and some other things he came to this conclusion.
> 
> So just doing a poll to see if you would want this, or you already do this. I've never heard of it. Now if you already do this please don't be mad at me cuz I told him he was doing stuff out of necessity, thats JMO on what I gleaned from the conversation and his tone. I just want to know, I'm nosy...lol.




Nope!  Why would someone want to know your banking information to automatically withdraw anything?  I agree with him about the looks others give.  That's not at all their business.  And people can take your mind from G-d in services by their behaviors.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 7, 2009)

*I would rather take my first fruit to the storehouse because it symbolizes something more. You don't PAY tithe. It is an act of faith you give with a willing heart. You have to reexamine the heart. If you do something systematic then it becomes mundane and meaningless. If you have to think about it then you have to get your emotions involve. Tithes are never equated to taxes, bills etc. *


----------



## Precious_1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I would do my tithe that way, I dont see anything wrong with it. Since we are called to be tithers and givers, whenever I did give at church it would be what the holy spirit prompted me to give, because my tithe is already taken care of. For me, that way it would still be personal, and I would still confess over my tithe and my givings(offerings). jmho


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 8, 2009)

I praise God for your husband.  He has 'chosen' to make tithing a priority and to have it come directly from his account shows that he is freely  giving of his 'treasure' and it is indeed from his heart.

Taxes and other deductions are taken from us no matter what or how we feel about it.  We have no choice.   Yet to allow, to choose freely to have his first fruits taken before he even 'sees' it, shows that he is making sure that God comes first with his fiances. 

Good Man!    Godly Man, your husband is.  He's making sure the blessings of the Lord is over the House and Family that God has blessed him with...you and your children and your home.  He's securing those whom he loves and whom God has 'charged' him with.  Your husband's focus in on the obedience of 'tithing', not on the method.  He's simply getting to the point.

This is what men do.  Men handle finances with precision and thought.  Although it seems 'cold' and business like, that's what men do, they do business, and are straight to the point with it.   If he didn't want to do it or give it, then he wouldn't.   Our money is our treasure and our heart and for a man to part with it, automatically, by choice, he's trusting his heart and treasure with the Lord...directly.

For women it is a little different.  For we always 'extend' our giving with tenderness and nurture. As women, we 'extend' our treasure and then we gather.  It's all about the measure of the bosom and the embrace of the arms.  As women that's how we love; with open hands and open arms, we extend, we give and we gather and embrace; we bring it unto our bosoms.   

Either way, it's still worship from both, no matter how we decide to make sure God is first with our finances to carry out the work of our Father. 

For me personally, I am like the majority of the women who have responded.  I prefer to 'give' freely from my hand when I'm in service. It's just the way that my heart flows.  Yet, I can still respect anyone who chooses auto deductions.  That takes guts and devotion.  

As long as we give, it's always received by God as a blessing and worship of our treasures and hearts unto Him. 

ETA:  I called him your husband.... "Lawd"    Anyway, I still applaude him all the more.


----------



## Laela (Jun 9, 2009)

I vote yes, but I can't only because my earnings fluctuate and I won't be able to give the 10 percent as I should. But whether it's electronic or not has no bearing on the fact that I'm tithing. It's the age that we live in.

This question reminds me of years back when newspapers started to transition to the Internet (to keep up with the times). Some old-fashioned readers' argument was that reading the newspaper online wasn't authentic because the actual newspaper wasn't in their hands. LOL


----------



## Laela (Jun 9, 2009)

So, you're telling me if I do an electronic transfer directly to the storehouse I'm PAYING my tithes, but if I bring it with me to the storehouse I'm GIVING my tithes????? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

How about if someone brings a check for their tithe amount but brings it to the storehouse to put in the offering plate? The money isn't quite there yet..it's a promissory note - i'ts nothing but a *promise *to contribute their tithes. The check has to clear, hence a *transfer *of funds, from their bank account to the account of the storehouse however many days it takes for this to happen. Are they being meaningless here?

If I go to church every Sunday, am I being systematic ?

I'm not trying to be funny...just trying to understand exactly what you mean here.



moonglowdiva said:


> *I would rather take my first fruit to the storehouse because it symbolizes something more. You don't PAY tithe. It is an act of faith you give with a willing heart. You have to reexamine the heart. If you do something systematic then it becomes mundane and meaningless. If you have to think about it then you have to get your emotions involve. Tithes are never equated to taxes, bills etc. *


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 9, 2009)

I give my tithes my check in church and I give via our online e-giving system. 

I will tell you the feeling of it is not the same. I enjoy giving in church. I feel like I am doing what God wants me to do and he's happy I want to honor him with my tithes. 

When I give it online, I feel like I am paying another bill.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jun 9, 2009)

kayte said:


> Nope not the only one.... or two or ten.I _would do_ it except I have a Russian Roulette checking account...
> *I truly think God does not care ..about the method..HE knows our lives intimately .. after all, HE invented banking technology..*
> 
> *So it's all good..giving IS giving so as long as it's given to HIS glory *
> ...


 
Couldn't have said it any better! That's my feeling about this exactly. I see absolutely nothing wrong with it. I feel the first 10% is not mine in the first place but God's and when i've given all I have to, tithes included, whatever's left is then mine and mine only out of which I would give my offering. I would preferre to give my offering in Church rather than online but my tithe via direct debit.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 9, 2009)

I give tithes online and using debit in church. God knows my heart and knew that I had a hard time carrying cash. Even $20's. I don't have checks...I would just be out of luck. 

I love tithing...it's one of the most simple acts of worship and it makes me feel so good. I mean I FEEL GREAT! I don't feel great because of the amount of money I give, because I was tithing poor broke college student and post undergrad student in a rough rough economy. 

I tithe while I'm at home, at work, at my friends house, mainly on Tuesdays....I feel excellent either way. I don't know if that is what you are suppose to feel like, but I do. Knowing that this small amount is going towards Kingdom business, knowing that I'm in an active mode of worship, that my promises in Malachi in 3 are all covered....it's like I hit the lotto. Not ever having to worry about a thing financially. 

I thank God for putting online giving on the church websie and allowing debit card use at church. I always felt really really really bad for not having cash eventhough I would try really really hard and for being outside of God's word with my giving.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh and on the topic of automatic withdrawal. No, I wouldn't want to do that because I like entering he amount and pressing the button on the paypal website. :LACHEN: It allows me to say a little prayer and just think about the goodness of the Lord. But, Shimmie told it all....men and women are different majority of the time...I guess it is kind of emotional for me..not emotional maybe a spiritual thing..I just get happy in the HG.

Unless I knew the exact time each date they would pull the money out...I don't think  I would like it because I couldn't really interact with God the way I want too.

Now, this could be just my experience. Because for some of us tithing has been a regular never been a second thought or issue. But some some of us it's been times where you really could put that lil money to use, but you trusted God and believed him before you believed the devils in this world and God showed upand showed out. It's like one of the miracles God did in your life...you will never forget it..and everytime you go by that place of the miracle it's moving. So you can't handle things in a matterfact manner. 

However, for anyone who does it I completely understand. I voted YES.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 10, 2009)

Laela said:


> So, you're telling me if I do an electronic transfer directly to the storehouse I'm PAYING my tithes, but if I bring it with me to the storehouse I'm GIVING my tithes????? Please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> How about if someone brings a check for their tithe amount but brings it to the storehouse to put in the offering plate? The money isn't quite there yet..it's a promissory note - i'ts nothing but a *promise *to contribute their tithes. The check has to clear, hence a *transfer *of funds, from their bank account to the account of the storehouse however many days it takes for this to happen. Are they being meaningless here?
> 
> ...


*Mis understanding, I didn't say anything about you. I was referring to myself when I said I. You do what you want with your money. I don't care how you pay your tithe. I hope I clarified. BTW I give my tithe with cash not credit, not debit, not electronic withdrawal, not ACH, not any thing electronic or automative.*


----------



## Jazzmommy (Jun 10, 2009)

I would say no because I believe in confessing over my tithes as well as presenting them - so that will take away from that act of faith and experience. IMO.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> Oh and on the topic of automatic withdrawal. No, I wouldn't want to do that because I like entering he amount and pressing the button on the paypal website. :LACHEN: It allows me to say a little prayer and just think about the goodness of the Lord. But, Shimmie told it all....men and women are different majority of the time...I guess it is kind of emotional for me..not emotional maybe a spiritual thing..I just get happy in the HG.
> 
> Unless I knew the exact time each date they would pull the money out...I don't think I would like it because I couldn't really interact with God the way I want too.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks TML   I admire anyone who tithes, no matter how they give it.  It's still putting God first with them and He honors it and them.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Jun 10, 2009)

My church has this option, but its not for me.   I _*enjoy*_ dropping my tithe/offering into the basket during services.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 10, 2009)

I wouldn't. I like to confess and pray over my tithes. I do not treat them like a bill.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Jun 11, 2009)

My church has the option to just pay tithes and offering via Paypal. It was very helpful when I was sick and shut in.... aka, on bedrest in the hospital!!!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow.....I never would have thought of this.  I might.  Only things I have automatically withdrawn are my savings and retirement accounts.  It would feel funny when they pass the basket and I not put anything in it.


----------



## Ithacagurl (Jun 12, 2009)

My church has this fabulous option. I love it!


----------



## Avyn (Jun 13, 2009)

I do this.  I don't think it matters how we physically give.  Our willingness to be obedient to the Lord in honoring Him with our tithes shows where our hearts and priorities are.


----------



## cocoa2122 (Jun 14, 2009)

I pay my tithes (and I say "pay" because I can't "give" something that doesn't belong to me)... online. My church  has the option to do an automatic withdrawal, but I like to say a lil prayer over it before I click "submit". As far as the offering plate, I still find joy in giving into the plate. I just reserve the physical plate for my offerings. I do the tithes online because its easier to keep up with my records and I can do it as SOON as I get paid vs having to wait until Sunday/Wednesday.


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I was misunderstood as well... nothing personal at all    I just drew reference to myself to try to make a point. What I was asking you is, then, do you think that automation makes tithing a "payment" ??





moonglowdiva said:


> *Mis understanding, I didn't say anything about you. I was referring to myself when I said I. You do what you want with your money. I don't care how you pay your tithe. I hope I clarified. BTW I give my tithe with cash not credit, not debit, not electronic withdrawal, not ACH, not any thing electronic or automative.*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 14, 2009)

nope, I'm not responsible enough to remember automatic withdrawals.


----------

